# Romantic Ideas



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

*to spice up your relationship* Make a little loving gesture every day for one full year.

Cuddle on the sofa and watch a movie.

Take a bubble bath together.

Walk on the beach in the moonlight.

Put a note in a romance novel saying, "The story is great but our own love story is the best".

Put a single red rose on the seat of your lovers car before they go to work.

Send your lover a virtual postcard at least once a week.

Get every book ever written by your loved one's favorite author.

Get every movie starring your lovers favorite actor.

Keep twenty pounds of your lovers favorite candy on hand.

Take her to see the movie Titanic fifteen times.

Make love to him/her every night until he/she asks you to stop.

Give him/her twelve dozen roses on all their spiceal days

Compose a list: "101 Reasons Why You're the Greatest" Write each reason on a separate square of paper. Wrap them in a fancy gift box.

Sprinkle perfume on to light bulb. When light is turned on the scent of the perfume will fill the room.

Relax with a glass of white wine.

Listen to a romantic audio tape, fix a cup of hot flavored tea, and light two candles.

Keep a journal of your romantic fantasies. Share it with your soul mate.

Buy a bunch of fish at a pet store. It doesn't matter what kind. Leave it for your lover with a note saying " Out of all the fish in the sea, you are the one for me".

Take a picture of yourself in the most sexy outfit possible. Hide in a secret spot in your house and leave him or her clues on how to get there. Watch the sparks fly!

Put a blindfold on your lover and drive them to a place where you have a blanket, candles, strawberries, sparkling drinks, and a rose. Park the car and take off the blindfold while you read a poem you have written for them.

While your lover is in the shower, or bath, put their bath towel in a hot dryer for a few minutes. Greet them when they get out of the shower with the toasty towel.

Pull the bag out of your lovers breakfast cereal box and slit a small hole in it. Insert a love note. Tape up the bag and return it to the box. What a way to start the day!

Write a list of 50 or more things you like or love about your sweetheart.

Unplug the TV set. Put a note on the screen saying, "Turn Me on Instead".

Play "hide-and-seek" in the rain. It's fun and VERY sensual!

Build your lover a web page telling them why you love them so much. Mention special moments and add some images and cool links to topics that interest them. Surf the web with them one day and just "stumble upon it". Or have someone send them an anonymous email with the link inviting them to the page.

Buy this book: 101 Nights of Grrreat Romance : How to...



Fill bathtub with warm water sprinkled with rose petals.

Fix a hot cup of Raspberry Chocolate, cuddle in a warm afghan and watch An Affair to Remember.

Place a perfumed handkerchief in the dryer with your sheets before drying.

Send your love a letter with confetti hearts inside of the letter so they pour out everywhere when your sweetheart opens it.

Invite your sweetie to an intimate dinner at your place. Make a pizza and with the pepperoni you can write something sweet, like "you are the one for me".

Surprise your lover with a kiss before they can finish a sentence.

Write your own love poems then record them on a tape and give them to your sweetheart.

Give your love an antique compass and say "You will never lose me". Your love will swear the needle always points to their heart!

While your love takes a shower, write the words "I love you" in the condensation of the bathroom mirror.

Leave a trail of "Hershey's chocolate kisses" from the front door to the bedroom, right up to the bed. On the bed leave a note that reads 'I kiss the ground you walk on.' Make sure you're not home when s/he gets in!

Write a love note or poem on a piece of paper and then cut it up into puzzle-like pieces. Send one a day to your special someone.

Play the game of monopoly with a few new rules. Change boardwalk into backrub, and Tennessee into take your shirt off. Every time you pass go, you get a kiss. etc.

Look straight into the eyes of your love and PAY ATTENTION to what they tell you! Tell your mate something about you that no one else knows.

Look into the eyes of your special someone often. "The eyes are the window to the soul". Weave love, sex, intimacy, passion and romance into the fabric of your daily lives.

Carve "His" and "Hers" jack-o-lanterns at Halloween.

Buy a set of matching silk pajamas, and take turns modeling them for each other.

Go through revolving doors with your lover.

Camp-out in a tent with your lover and picnic in a tree house

Men: Talk more. Women: Touch more.

Spend one solid hour exploring various kissing techniques.

Turn your "bedroom" into a "boudoir". Use soft colors and fabrics, fresh cut flowers on your nightstand, mirrors everywhere, etc. Hang your lovers Favorite art on your walls.

Many more romantic tips at

*Romantic-Tips.com*

source:

Romantic Ideas


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 8, 2007)

There are some great things in there. Thanks for posting!


----------



## lynnda (Jan 8, 2007)

Great tips! Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 8, 2007)

how cute! thanks!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, Michal!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great tips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for posting!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 9, 2007)

:glasses:


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks...


----------



## katrosier (Jan 9, 2007)

awww some of them are so cute! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss_makeup (Jan 10, 2007)

sound great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thankyou


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for sharing Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aataszi (Jan 28, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks Michal!


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanx for posting Michal!


----------



## goddess_sham (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks I might try some of them and hopefully he'll like it.


----------



## doodi (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks


----------

